

Looking for hacker on YC funded startup this summer - catch23

We're a team of 3 looking for 1 more hacker. We've already got 2.3, but there's a lot of work to be done, so we'd like to offer founders' equity to a devoted, passionate hacker who wants to make a difference in the online shopping world. Other than equity, this position offers no compensation so you'll have to support yourself until our product is ready for launch.<p>You'll get to experience YC like the rest of us starting June 2.<p>Please be local to sf/bay area so that we can meet up and chat. (or be willing to move if we like you)<p>Required skills: Java, Ruby, Javascript (if you're a good hacker, specific requirements aren't always necessary)<p>Send inquiries to catch23.yc@gmail.com<p>(this is a repost from the jobs list, someone in #startups recommended I post normally so that I could potentially answer questions in comments)
======
swombat
Though I'm not looking for this kind of opportunity myself, I'd like to point
out that it'd be good to mention _something_ exciting about the actual start-
up idea.

Most hackers, like yourselves, have plenty of exciting ideas to work on, and
probably don't struggle to find work, so you need more than just "we're yc-
funded" to snag them - though that's certainly a plus!

~~~
ashishk
on the other hand, i'm not sure how much one could say without giving the idea
away...(yes ideas are cheap but this is a site for capable hackers after all
=)

~~~
pclark
whats the jist in a sentence?

~~~
catch23
We're bringing the experience of shopping malls and facebook apps to online
stores. Basically, we're trying to make shopping fun and enjoyable rather than
the typical errand-driven process that its been for the past 7-8 years.

~~~
joepestro
cool - is this an expansion of your SocialFeet facebook app?

~~~
catch23
Nope, nothing like socialfeet.

